# Need Buying Advice for BSNL Prepaid SIM for 3G Internet Use



## Jim Kirk (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello,

I am having a Huewei E3121 Datacard currently activated with Airtel 5 GB 3G Plan. But as i looked over the BSNL plans, i feel they are really cheap. I mean I pay 855 for 5GB on airtel while there is only 561 in BSNL for same 5GB plan. 

Now my question is that should i go for BSNL 3G Prepaid. What will be the speed for browsing and downloading. I am not big downloader just normal downloads and web surfing and youtube video streaming. 

I am worried about the speed of BSNL 3G SIM. Please let me know is there enough speed for my above mentioned work.

Please help me friends.....

regards in advance

and yes.......i am from karnataka (Hubli)


----------



## genius.gks (Jan 16, 2014)

Bro I completed my degree from hubli. I used bsnl 3g in my times at hubli. Trust me, the speed was really good and it served my purpose. But I don't know what speed or service quality is in current times as its been almost a year when I left hubli.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jan 16, 2014)

That's really good bro. thanks for your time. I am just confused actually regarding the speed. actually i don't have any network issue here in our campus. BSNL network is really awesome. Can you please tell me what all i have to do to run the internet. just buy the SIM from vendor and insert in datacard that's all..or do i have to make some extra efforts such as calling the BSNL care and asked them to activate the 3G service on my number. Also on their site they mention that they are providing one is normal sim and other is USIM i don't know what is this. 

For 3G, do i have to purchase a 3G Sim or a normal sim will serve my purpose. also please tell me do BSNL really good than Airtel or just equal.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello friend, is BSNL prepaid is better or BSNL Postpaid SIm. Because i believe that in postpaid they will overcharge me without any prior billing system. is it true.?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2014)

no idea about postpaid but in my experience with bsnl mobile it is better to get prepaid.service does not depend on sim type & 3g sim just provides more memory to save more numbers/messages in sim.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim Kirk said:


> Hello friend, is BSNL prepaid is better or BSNL Postpaid SIm. Because i believe that in postpaid they will overcharge me without any prior billing system. is it true.?



if you get postpaid, then make sure you do not consume more than 5gb of bandwidth(for the specified plan). if you consume more, then you will be charged more and rate depends on the ISP. so better get prepaid.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2014)

Buy a prepaid card and activate any cheap 3g plan. Chck the bandwidth and if it suits you go for it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 15, 2014)

well i must telk you pings are high that airtel so dont expect better browsing speed than airtel but good enough downloading speed is same..


----------

